# DMI pool data always changing at boot



## MikeFaraday (Feb 21, 2001)

I'm in the middle of building a Media Centre PC and have come across an issue I've never had before. Basically, the system seems to be finding changes in the DMI pool data every time I boot up, even when nothing has changed. I get this message:

_Verifying DMP Pool Data.....
AMD Data Change...Update New Data to DMI!!_

It doesn't hang there, but moves onto the error message "DISK BOOT FAILURE..." etc., which is to be expected as I've not installed the OS yet. 

If I do actually make a change to the hardware, then I get this message instead:
_
Verifying DMP Pool Data.....
AMD Data Change...Update New Data to DMI!!...Update Successful_

So it seems to be working properly when there is actually a change, but why is it finding a change all the rest of the time? All my other PCs have just reported something like _"Verifying DMI Pool Data...done"_

I removed the SATA connectors, leaving just the Mobo, RAM and Processor installed, but still got the first message. I've also tried moving the Ram about and changing all the BIOS settings I could think of, with no effect.

I've seen this issue mentioned in other places and some people have said that it's nothing to worry about, but my concern is that I was about to install an OEM version of Vista. As I understand it, the OEM version only works on the first motherboard that is installed on, with any change being classed as a new PC and causing the activation to fail. So, if this error is being caused by the Mobo being found as new all the time, could I kill my Vista install the first time I reboot?

Here's the hardware I'm using:
*ABIT A-S78H 780G micro ATX motherboard
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4850e AM2 Dual Core 2.5GHz
LG GGC-H20L SATA DVD\Blu Ray drive
4GB (2x2GB) Corsair TwinX XMS2, DDR2 PC2-6400 (800)
2x Samsung SpinPoint F1 1TB drive*

I did also see someone mention on another site that there was a known issue between 780G mobos and some Athlon processors, which could lead to this error, but he didn't say if there was a solution and I've not been able to find anything more about this.

Many thanks.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You can make sure you are running the latest BIOS version: http://www.abit.com.tw/page/en/moth..._NAME=A-S78H&fMTYPE=Socket AM2&pPRODINFO=BIOS , maybe the CPU isn't fully supported before release 11.


----------



## MikeFaraday (Feb 21, 2001)

Thanks for your reply. 

I can't get on Abit's site at the moment, it seems to be down. But I did check the other day and I think the most current BIOS version was 12, which is what is what the motherboard is using currently.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Well rumors say Abit is going out of the motherboard business.

How about clearing the CMOS with the jumper on the board?

You can't 'kill' you Vista, if something goes wrong it will just screw up the installed copy. You can then still reinstall it, if you are worried just choose not to have it automatically activate during the installation.

Of course you can always try exchanging the motherboard too.


----------



## MikeFaraday (Feb 21, 2001)

I've cleared the CMOS a few times, as well as trying fail-safe and optimised defaults, but it had no effect. 

So can I leave the activation until after I've done the full installation, can I? (This is the first PC I've built with Vista)

I could RMA the motherboard, but is the problem that the board is faulty, or is it a general incompatibility between the processor and this board, or even this chipset?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes, as long ay uncheck the option to automatically activate when a internet connection is available during the installation; you should see this screen if you watch carefully

The board supposedly supports the CPU, its on the list on the Abit site.


----------

